# Fingers or release when shooting recurve?



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Its all personal preference. I find it difficult to instinctive shoot with a release...


----------



## MM213 (May 29, 2014)

That's a good point. I can hold back a 50# bow long enough to keep it on target so I was planning on adding sights to the bow.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Most of us shot recurve bows with triggers, sights, and long stabilizers before moving to compounds.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

In my book if you are going to go to a more restrictive more primitive bow then why wouldn't you want to put in the time to become proficient at this device shooting it instinctive with fingers. 

If what you are looking for is shooting more precise and consistent then why not just stick with the compound? Seems pointless to use a primitive bow with a high tech release tool.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Not unless you never want to shoot in a 3D against on the other recurves or even non-sight compounds. Plus many releases don't work very well with higher holding weights.

-Grant


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

If you want to be taken seriously, do not use a release on a recurve.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

MM213 said:


> Ive been shooting a compound bow for a while and thought I'd get ino traditional archery. Now I've seen some guys outfit their trad bows with a d-loop and shoot with a release and because of consistency I thought that might be a good idea.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


In NFAA or USAA competition, anyone using a release aid would shoot in Freestyle (unlimited) or Bowhunter Freestyle category, where MOST of the shooters would be using compound bows and sights (moveable for Freestyle, fixed five reference points for Bowhunter Freestyle).

A "traditional" bow would be at a significant disadvantage in those categories.

I can't talk for the styles used in IBO or ASA events, as I don't shoot in that realm.


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

I came here a while back with that same question. It didn't take long at all to realize that a little practice was all I needed. The release now sits in my compound case gathering dust with the rest of the gadgetry.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I had this issue with a shooter just yesterday...actually, a couple shooters.

This is a group of new shooters that had recently purchased a few recurves and going through the learning curve. The last time I saw them, it seemed they were doing well as new shooters go. This time they had wrist style releases. After watching them shoot I asked about the release and they gave the expected response "it hurts my fingers" or "it's hard to pull". So, they went to the shop (not where I work) and was sold strap releases...I can't stand when shops do this-- anything to make a buck.

I offered some assistance and they gladly accepted. Within minutes of a little instruction, they were able to more easily draw the bow, hold at anchor and most importantly- GET CLOSE TO THE BULL. In one end they went from spraying the target to getting very close to bull- I don't know who felt better, me or them...love seeing the result of a little coaching and a lot of listening.

Their issue?- hand placement on riser, hook, DL...also, not understanding different poundage/DL type stuff. 

Point being...get a little coaching and drawing the bow becomes less troublesome.


----------

